# Snail Problem in a Troph Tank



## tmoore (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a snail problem in my 125 gal troph tank and am wondering what is the best way to get rid of them?


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

I had a problem with Malaysian Trumpet snails, since I added a few Striata Loaches also called Candycane Loaches the snails are rarely seen. I think once you have snails you never really get rid of them it is more about control than anything else. I have Tropheus and other assorted African cichlids and the loaches have adapted perfectly to the higher PH. You might consider other types of loaches too but I'm very happy with my Striata and they seem pleasantly plump.

Good luck 
Lee


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

I've tried all the loaches,trets,rhodesi haps and noneworked for mts on a severe infestation. I always end up taking the rocks out and spraying them off in the driveway. To get ride of baby snails. Then I get my super siphon(1 1/4) and suck out the pool filter sand into the yard. Pick out all the mts missed. Put the rocks back in the tank with no substrate. Go bare bottom for a couple of months. Then add more new sand every week. maybe 1/2 bag a week. Then put some loaches or rhodesis in to control mts. They never seem to come back as bad when I do this. I would only do this if you run big wet/dries. So you are not removing all of your bacteria.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Had-a-snail, and the use of coppersafe between waterchanges has helped out a lot.

Usually the best thing is to get in there, and remove them all manually.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Can't poison my water goeff. you ready tomorrow?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

tmoore, what kind of snails are they? I had success with hydrogen peroxide solution used in certain ways for pond and ramshorn snails.


----------



## ollie78 (Jul 23, 2009)

A successful manor I have used in other tanks are Anentome helena aka Assassin snails. They run about $5-10 a piece, breed slowly and will get your snail population in check within months. Beats having to add other fish that may take away from your tank style.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Puffers demolish snails... and the fins on your trophs...


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I've got a similar infestation in one of my tanks. I never considered it before but I'm going to try the assasin snails. thanks for the Idea.


----------

